# Central AC Issue: Goodman CK30-1B



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Capacitors these days are CHEAP and you may have just got unlucky and had another bad one or a power surge. A hard start kit is only for the compressor. Make sure you take a garden hose (no pressure washer) and flush the outdoor coil thoroughly. Lack of air flow will overheat the motor and could fail a capacitor. Make sure they check the freon level and the contactor for burnt and pitted contacts which can cause a low voltage issue.


----------



## jsabe (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Speaking of air flow, the people that lived in the house before me put a shed about 2 ft away from the condenser unit and on the other side of it is the house. Do you think I should take that shed down?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Probably not. Post a pic of it here so we can see it.


----------

